# Why can't I post images?



## el-remmen (Jan 19, 2002)

I can't post images on any of my posts 

here is an example: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am using the [ IMG ] [ /IMG ] tags 

but it only comes up as a hyper link. . .



I miss HTML. . .


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

> HTML code is OFF
> vB code is ON
> Smilies are ON
> code is OFF[/quote]
> ...


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You can't post images because  code is off and HTML is disabled too :(.
> 
> ...


----------



## el-remmen (Jan 19, 2002)

I didn't even notice that. . .

Hmmmmm. . . 

Now to get admin powers. . .


----------

